# Lisi is learning to talk!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did not know you could teach an old dog new tricks.
I saw a video of a dog talking so I am trying to teach Lisi to talk (instead of just barking her head off). Strangly enough she is learning! I make her lie down & she starts sneezing (she does that to get food), I ask her in a very soft voice to stop sneezing & be quiet. Then I ask her to "talk" and make some low mumbling sounds & she imitates me. . . . well, sometimes! We work for a couple of minutes each day. I think she is getting it! :chili::chili:
When we get better I will make a video. It may be a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I had a cockapoo years ago, her name was Peaches, she would smile all the time and she would say "momma" so clear:wub: she was my special little girl, she loved her momma:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow...talented family we have here. Talking dogs, dancing dogs...we need to start a talent show, lol.
I would love to see a video of her talking. I might try that with fatso over here. She's very verbal~makes this grumbling noises when I speak to her or hold her. I call her my fat little gremlin.
Maybe if we can teach them to speak..we can Skype :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing. I am not sure I would want Luck talking - he knows too many bad words.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

How cute! I hope you can get a video.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Sometimes Baby talks too, it usually happens when he really, really wants something badly & needs to get my attention like when I'm washing the dishes. He vocalizes in a way that is sounds like he is trying to communicate in my language. I get a huge kick out of it whenever he does this, and when he does I say to him "are you talking??!!" "Baby is talking!!" "Your talking Baby!!" and after I say that he looks very proud of himself & very happy with an amazed look on his face! I'm afraid of the stories he could tell about me if he could ever learn to speak clearly :w00t: !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Wow, that is amazing. I am not sure I would want Luck talking - he knows too many bad words.


:smrofl::smrofl:
You never fail to amuse me Walter!:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds so cute! Riley and Sissy both have their ways of corresponding! They think they are talking, maybe we should practice. Yes, we want a video!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's fantastic! Tyler talks too on command--our trainer taught us--it's super cute, now if he can do the opposite with the quiet command, all would be great!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> That's fantastic! Tyler talks too on command--our trainer taught us--it's super cute, now if he can do the opposite with the quiet command, all would be great!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That's so cute....can't wait to see the video!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's so cute, I can't wait to see & hear her! My mom's last poodle, Ginger, used to ask for "ice cream"...I SWEAR she was saying it so clearly, while standing in front of the fridge where she KNEW my dad was going to give her a little.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I think it is fantastic!. People really under estimate the power of the pooch! My Sophie has learned "bedtime voice". So when we are in the bed at night they will get a night time snack and her bedtime voice is a bark with no sound!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball and I are always holding conversations. I love the inflections in his voice ... he really is expressive ... and, I love the way he also tilts his head when we are talking to one another.

He does say one word perfectly ... and, the word is ... "Now" He says it slowly and very clearly. I will try and get it on video sometime. He says it a lot when he is feeling frustrated or if he is excited about something. I told him though ... that "now" is not going to work all the time ... and, especially when he wants a treat! LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Wow, that is amazing. I am not sure I would want Luck talking - he knows too many bad words.


Oh, Luck does, does he? 

No ... you wouldn't say any bad words. LOL


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not at all, but Luck loves watching Bill Maher and has picked up a word or two.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

I think we all need to start a traveling theater. We'll be rich! Singing, dancing, my dog can sleep and eat, does that count for anything?


----------

